

How would you build a secure, anonymous twitter? - far33d

Curious for the community's thoughts as it seems the Iranian government has started to monitor twitter traffic to find the people responsible for getting information out of the country and to block proxies.<p>How effective would something like this be to disseminate information from authoritarian countries? Is it even possible?
======
keefe
<http://www.torproject.org/> would theoretically allow them to get around any
restriction anonymously, provided they could find public tor servers to
contact, which perhaps the CIA or whoever could setup

------
grandalf
any system with a centralized server will be fairly easy to block/monitor.

